# Hooray for Speech Recognition



## Ayame (Nov 2, 2008)

Yesterday, while bored, I discovered the wonders of Windows Speech Recognition.  It's amusing how it messes up many things.
I don't think I enunciate enough, and maybe it doesn't like how I pronounce a.
Anyways, it's pretty hilarious.
So I'm going to say things and see what it thinks they are. (Open up Word to do the same.  It's like it tells its own amusing story.)
The girl bought peas.

Becomes...
 The girl walked these
x3  I guess you have to say 'period' to tell it to stop.

The boy was fishing with his mother named Angeline.

Becomes...

The boy who was fishing with his mother and the man dueling
xD

I'm going to the store to get a quiche.
 Becomes...
I’m going to distort it might need


----------



## spaekle (Nov 2, 2008)

And it is it possible for me to make post was speech recognition
*(And is it possible for me to make posts with speech recognition?)*

wallets it seems to be working
*(Well, it seems to be working.)* (OH, WALLETS.) 

Mrs. Amusing 
*(This is amusing.)*

I have a joker figurine on top of my computer 
*(Correct!)*

it understands what I say a little bit too well 
*(Correct Again!)*

maybe I should start talking faster and see if it says funnier things 
*(And... correct D:)*

will edit and work 
*(Well, that didn't work.)*

rule up up up up
*(... I went 'ha ha ha'.)*

all I want to target today and bought a notebook and some pens 
*(Well, I went to Target today and bought a notebook and some pens.)*

mound this just isn't very fun 
*(Well, this isn't very fun.)*

whisenant getting things wrong 
*(Why isn't it getting things wrong?)*

maybe I should try this more
*(And correct. :[)*

Maybe if I started talking about Pokemon or something it'd be more fun, because it wouldn't understand the characters' names. :p


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Will your shoes and cities is an exciting
(Well, the election's in two days, exciting!)

The film
(I hope Obama wins.)

The Kings: does the lesson is slowing them is
(I hope McCain doesn't die though. You know, if he gets a heart attack when Obama wins)

Who seem
(God, you're not very keen, are you?)

We'll find some
(Well, time to go draw.)

When
(Bye bye!  *She asked* <- this happened when I breathed into the microphone :v)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 3, 2008)

Is your own is a town had been the timeline via to whom seem to want to see a dent in the dancing Clara Friday 9:00 AM to the inner glow plays to noon noon when play the right music getting in the slaying the Uganda milk Warwick and the and if the economy and to be a homey mood is young and the music’s a win in the bidder I use the other than his home viewer the Moon food to imove live in get that she and rooms move into same ways and have to sign a Z and they and and same way a sin to these round them to know we have a will to Europe and to lose your kids to handed to you and the C ads to latch that’s a big announcement live an an open noon and it’s 

Originally: You can dance, you can jive, having the time of oyur life
ooh see that girl, watch that scene, digging the dancing queen
friday night and the lights are low looking out for a place to go
where the play the right music, getting in the swing,
you come to look for a king
anybody could be that guy, night is young and the music's high
with a bit of right music, everything is fine
you're in the mood for dance
and when you get the chance, you are the dancing queen, young and sweet, only 17, dancing queen, feelt he beat from the tambourine, oh yah
you can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life, ooh see that girl
watch that scene diggin the dancin queen

I never thought my pronunciation was THAT bad. D:


----------



## Ayame (Nov 3, 2008)

... said:


> slaying the Uganda milk


That Uganda milk is dangerous.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 3, 2008)

How do you get to this thing?


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

I was having so much fun with this before I lost my microphone :(

It's fun to speak other languages or put on a really heavy accent to try and confuse it. :D


----------



## Zeph (Nov 3, 2008)

Never mind, I worked it out.

"Hello. My name is Zephyrous Castform, and I happen to be using Voice recognition. If you can hear me perfectly, dear computer, you would be typing the words perfectly, but unfortunately you're not as you are an idiot - in fact, a complete, utter fool."

Came out as:

"Helen my name is the first Castform and I happen to be talking with visa recognition. If you can hear this perfectly deer compete in Europe be typing the words correctly but unfortunately you’re not because you're an idiot in fact a complete off to a full"

EDIT: I also did the chorus of Caramelldansen - I don't think it likes Swedish very much:

'Down Sunday yields don’t buy into and a U.S. Army of dunno Nisdhata up and say the snag Niso and Dickens and note any hand and a cannon and then some '

Then I tried to confuse it by saying a load of gibberish:

"With the garage and the system and would agree to extend the make it the thrift’s union officials say the least in the fifties when a guy in a"


----------

